#  Vorstellungen >   Long QT-Syndrom >

## Liesle

Hallo, ich bin neu hier.  Ich bin 47 Jahre alt und weiß seit zwei Jahren von meinem QT-Syndrom. Haben werde ich es wohl schon länger. Die Ursache findet bisher keiner raus. Ich habe im September 2006 mit einer QT-Zeit von 450 ms angefangen und bin jetzt bei 491 ms angelangt. Jedes EKG war seither unauffällig, Langzeit-EKG und Belastung ebenfalls. Nur die QT-Zeit ist eben verlängert.  Synkopen hatte ich zum Glück noch keine, aber die Angst davor steigt bei jedem Schwindelgefühl. Eine EPU habe ich bisher abgelehnt. Einen Schrittmacher würde man mir auch erst nach mehreren Synkopen einsetzen.  Dann kann es aber schon zu spät sein.  Familiär ist dieses Syndrom nicht bekannt. Medikamente, die es auslösen habe ich auch keine genommen ( zumindest nicht wissentlich ). Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dieser Krankheit und kann mit Tipps geben?  Auf nette Antworten freut sich  Liesle  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Liesle, 
herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Ich würde dich bitten deine Frage noch einmal im Forum Krankheiten zu stellen. Dies hier ist ein forum zum Nur-Vorstellen. Deine Frage wird hier sicherlich untergehn.

----------


## Sawell

Ich weiss seit 2 Wochen das ich, dass Long QT syndrom habe. Vorher hatte ich 2 Jahre lang synkopen und niemand fand die ursache  :Cry: Bis  ich einen Herzstillstand trotz externen schrittmachers hatte 2 mal  musste ich wiederbelebt werden. Nun habe ich einen ICD inplantiert ,der  schon 3 stunden nach der Op los ging Es war schlimm!!!! Damit zu leben  ist alles andere als schön und ich komme mit der Situation irgendwie  nicht klar. Ich habe jetzt einen ICD und bekomme Betablocker aber  attacken bekomme ich trotzdem noch. Damit zu leben ist nicht einfach und die Angst das der Defri wieder los geht macht mich Krank alles was ich eigentlich will ist zurück in mein altes Leben :Sad:  Ich traue mich nicht mehr unter Leute gehe nicht ins Kino oder Friseur, weil ich einfach angst habe wieder einen Anfall zu bekommen  und der Defri and los geht. Hat jemand die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht  :Huh?:  Hören diese anfälle irgend wann mal auf  :Huh?:  Vor dem ICD hatte ich nicht so häufige anfälle ,schon oft aber nicht jeden Abend manchmal hatte ich auch 3 Monate ruhe und nun habe ich es jeden Abend  :Cry:

----------

